# [solved] LXC Container startet seit Reboot nicht

## bell

Hallo Leute,

seit dem heutigen Reboot fährt mein LXC-Container "www" nicht mehr hoch. Hab keine Ahnung was sich in der Zwischenzeit geändert haben könnte. Aus dem Log werde ich auch nicht schlau.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

```

      lxc-start 1437229994.501 INFO     lxc_start_ui - lxc_start.c:main:264 - using rcfile /var/lib/lxc/www/config

      lxc-start 1437229994.502 WARN     lxc_cgfs - cgfs.c:lxc_cgroup_get_container_info:1100 - Not attaching to cgroup cpuset unknown to /var/lib/lxc www

      lxc-start 1437229994.502 WARN     lxc_cgfs - cgfs.c:lxc_cgroup_get_container_info:1100 - Not attaching to cgroup cpu unknown to /var/lib/lxc www

      lxc-start 1437229994.502 WARN     lxc_cgfs - cgfs.c:lxc_cgroup_get_container_info:1100 - Not attaching to cgroup cpuacct unknown to /var/lib/lxc www

      lxc-start 1437229994.502 WARN     lxc_cgfs - cgfs.c:lxc_cgroup_get_container_info:1100 - Not attaching to cgroup blkio unknown to /var/lib/lxc www

      lxc-start 1437229994.502 WARN     lxc_cgfs - cgfs.c:lxc_cgroup_get_container_info:1100 - Not attaching to cgroup memory unknown to /var/lib/lxc www

      lxc-start 1437229994.502 WARN     lxc_cgfs - cgfs.c:lxc_cgroup_get_container_info:1100 - Not attaching to cgroup devices unknown to /var/lib/lxc www

      lxc-start 1437229994.502 WARN     lxc_cgfs - cgfs.c:lxc_cgroup_get_container_info:1100 - Not attaching to cgroup freezer unknown to /var/lib/lxc www

      lxc-start 1437229994.502 WARN     lxc_cgfs - cgfs.c:lxc_cgroup_get_container_info:1100 - Not attaching to cgroup perf_event unknown to /var/lib/lxc www

      lxc-start 1437229994.503 INFO     lxc_start - start.c:lxc_check_inherited:221 - closed inherited fd 4

      lxc-start 1437229994.505 INFO     lxc_container - lxccontainer.c:do_lxcapi_start:708 - Attempting to set proc title to [lxc monitor] /var/lib/lxc www

      lxc-start 1437229994.506 DEBUG    lxc_start - start.c:setup_signal_fd:259 - sigchild handler set

      lxc-start 1437229994.506 INFO     lxc_start - start.c:lxc_init:451 - 'www' is initialized

      lxc-start 1437229994.506 INFO     lxc_start - start.c:lxc_check_inherited:221 - closed inherited fd 4

      lxc-start 1437229994.507 DEBUG    lxc_start - start.c:__lxc_start:1137 - Not dropping cap_sys_boot or watching utmp

      lxc-start 1437229994.507 INFO     lxc_cgroup - cgroup.c:cgroup_init:65 - cgroup driver cgroupfs initing for www

      lxc-start 1437229994.508 INFO     lxc_monitor - monitor.c:lxc_monitor_sock_name:177 - using monitor sock name lxc/ad055575fe28ddd5//var/lib/lxc

      lxc-start 1437229994.510 INFO     lxc_conf - conf.c:mount_autodev:1148 - Mounting /dev under /var/lib/lxc/rootfs

      lxc-start 1437229994.510 WARN     lxc_conf - conf.c:mount_autodev:1159 - No /dev on container rootfs.

      lxc-start 1437229994.510 WARN     lxc_conf - conf.c:mount_autodev:1160 - Proceeding without autodev setup

      lxc-start 1437229994.510 INFO     lxc_conf - conf.c:fill_autodev:1215 - Creating initial consoles under /var/lib/lxc/rootfs/dev

      lxc-start 1437229994.510 ERROR    lxc_conf - conf.c:setup_dev_symlinks:963 - No such file or directory - Error creating /var/lib/lxc/rootfs/dev/fd

      lxc-start 1437229994.510 ERROR    lxc_conf - conf.c:lxc_setup:3890 - failed to setup /dev symlinks for 'www'

      lxc-start 1437229994.510 ERROR    lxc_start - start.c:do_start:699 - failed to setup the container

      lxc-start 1437229994.510 ERROR    lxc_sync - sync.c:__sync_wait:51 - invalid sequence number 1. expected 2

      lxc-start 1437229994.527 ERROR    lxc_start - start.c:__lxc_start:1164 - failed to spawn 'www'

      lxc-start 1437229994.527 WARN     lxc_commands - commands.c:lxc_cmd_rsp_recv:172 - command get_cgroup failed to receive response

      lxc-start 1437229994.527 WARN     lxc_cgfs - cgfs.c:lxc_cgroup_get_container_info:1100 - Not attaching to cgroup cpuset unknown to /var/lib/lxc www

      lxc-start 1437229994.527 WARN     lxc_cgfs - cgfs.c:lxc_cgroup_get_container_info:1100 - Not attaching to cgroup cpu unknown to /var/lib/lxc www

      lxc-start 1437229994.527 WARN     lxc_cgfs - cgfs.c:lxc_cgroup_get_container_info:1100 - Not attaching to cgroup cpuacct unknown to /var/lib/lxc www

      lxc-start 1437229994.527 WARN     lxc_cgfs - cgfs.c:lxc_cgroup_get_container_info:1100 - Not attaching to cgroup blkio unknown to /var/lib/lxc www

      lxc-start 1437229994.527 WARN     lxc_cgfs - cgfs.c:lxc_cgroup_get_container_info:1100 - Not attaching to cgroup memory unknown to /var/lib/lxc www

      lxc-start 1437229994.527 WARN     lxc_cgfs - cgfs.c:lxc_cgroup_get_container_info:1100 - Not attaching to cgroup devices unknown to /var/lib/lxc www

      lxc-start 1437229994.527 WARN     lxc_cgfs - cgfs.c:lxc_cgroup_get_container_info:1100 - Not attaching to cgroup freezer unknown to /var/lib/lxc www

      lxc-start 1437229994.527 WARN     lxc_cgfs - cgfs.c:lxc_cgroup_get_container_info:1100 - Not attaching to cgroup perf_event unknown to /var/lib/lxc www

      lxc-start 1437229999.532 ERROR    lxc_start_ui - lxc_start.c:main:344 - The container failed to start.

      lxc-start 1437229999.532 ERROR    lxc_start_ui - lxc_start.c:main:346 - To get more details, run the container in foreground mode.

      lxc-start 1437229999.532 ERROR    lxc_start_ui - lxc_start.c:main:348 - Additional information can be obtained by setting the --logfile and --logpriority options.

```

Last edited by bell on Sat Jul 18, 2015 7:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bell

Dann antworte ich mal selbst. Durch Ausprobieren dahinter gekommen. Anscheinend erwartet LXC dass die Configdatei unbedingt unter /etc/lxc/$CONTAINER/config liegt. Auch wenn das Init-Script ein CONFIGFILE= unterstützt.

Ein 

```
ln -s /pfad/zu/meiner/www.conf /etc/lxc/www/config
```

hat geholfen.

----------

## as.gentoo

Ich habe ein ähnliches problem, aber mit ein unprivilegierten container.

```
lxc-start 1450982259.997 INFO     lxc_start_ui - lxc_start.c:main:264 - using rcfile /home/lxc/.local/share/lxc/playtime4/config

      lxc-start 1450982259.997 INFO     lxc_utils - utils.c:get_rundir:280 - XDG_RUNTIME_DIR isn't set in the environment.

      lxc-start 1450982259.997 WARN     lxc_confile - confile.c:config_pivotdir:1801 - lxc.pivotdir is ignored.  It will soon become an error.

      lxc-start 1450982259.997 INFO     lxc_confile - confile.c:config_idmap:1437 - read uid map: type u nsid 0 hostid 100000 range 65536

      lxc-start 1450982259.997 INFO     lxc_confile - confile.c:config_idmap:1437 - read uid map: type g nsid 0 hostid 100000 range 65536

      lxc-start 1450982259.997 WARN     lxc_cgfs - cgfs.c:lxc_cgroup_get_container_info:1100 - Not attaching to cgroup cpuset unknown to /home/lxc/.local/share/lxc playtime4

      lxc-start 1450982259.997 WARN     lxc_cgfs - cgfs.c:lxc_cgroup_get_container_info:1100 - Not attaching to cgroup cpu unknown to /home/lxc/.local/share/lxc playtime4

  [...]

      lxc-start 1450982260.015 INFO     lxc_start - start.c:resolve_clone_flags:869 - Cloning a new user namespace

      lxc-start 1450982260.015 INFO     lxc_cgroup - cgroup.c:cgroup_init:65 - cgroup driver cgroupfs initing for playtime4

      lxc-start 1450982260.016 ERROR    lxc_cgfs - cgfs.c:lxc_cgroupfs_create:956 - Permission denied - Could not create cgroup '/lxc' in '/sys/fs/cgroup/pids'.

      lxc-start 1450982260.016 ERROR    lxc_cgfs - cgfs.c:cgroup_rmdir:207 - Permission denied - cgroup_rmdir: failed to delete /sys/fs/cgroup/pids/

  [...]

      lxc-start 1450982260.016 ERROR    lxc_cgfs - cgfs.c:cgroup_rmdir:207 - Permission denied - cgroup_rmdir: failed to delete /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset/

      lxc-start 1450982260.016 ERROR    lxc_start - start.c:lxc_spawn:955 - failed creating cgroups

      lxc-start 1450982260.016 INFO     lxc_utils - utils.c:get_rundir:280 - XDG_RUNTIME_DIR isn't set in the environment.

      lxc-start 1450982260.016 ERROR    lxc_start - start.c:__lxc_start:1192 - failed to spawn 'playtime4'

      lxc-start 1450982260.016 INFO     lxc_utils - utils.c:get_rundir:280 - XDG_RUNTIME_DIR isn't set in the environment.

      lxc-start 1450982260.016 INFO     lxc_utils - utils.c:get_rundir:280 - XDG_RUNTIME_DIR isn't set in the environment.

      lxc-start 1450982260.016 WARN     lxc_commands - commands.c:lxc_cmd_rsp_recv:172 - command get_cgroup failed to receive response

      lxc-start 1450982260.016 WARN     lxc_cgfs - cgfs.c:lxc_cgroup_get_container_info:1100 - Not attaching to cgroup cpuset unknown to /home/lxc/.local/share/lxc playtime4

[...]

      lxc-start 1450982260.016 WARN     lxc_cgfs - cgfs.c:lxc_cgroup_get_container_info:1100 - Not attaching to cgroup devices unknown to /home/lxc/.local/share/lxc playtime4

      lxc-start 1450982260.016 WARN     lxc_cgfs - cgfs.c:lxc_cgroup_get_container_info:1100 - Not attaching to cgroup freezer unknown to /home/lxc/.local/share/lxc playtime4
```

Hast du oder jemand anders eine idee was da falsch läuft? Einen softlink wie bei deiner lösung wüsste ich jetzt nicht anzulegen.

die allgemeine konfigurationsdatei:

~/.config/lxc/default.conf

und die daraus generierte:

~/.local/share/lxc/playtime3/config

UPDATE: Das hat sich mit verwendung von cgmanager geändert, was noch übrig bleibt ist 

```
lxc-start 1451059901.219 ERROR    lxc_cgmanager - call to cgmanager_move_pid_sync failed: invalid request
```

----------

